# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Pershendetje

## Doc_ERI

Pershendetje te gjitheve,desha tju bej nje lajmerim te hidhur per nje person shum te dashur per ne dhe nje koleg i stafit Albasoul Network.Ju lajmeroj se sot ne oren 21 ka pesuar nje aksident te rende me makine shoku dhe kolegu jone FUTBOLLISTI_ dhe esht ne gjendje kritike per jeten,ne gjendje kome.Kete lajm po jua jap un qe jam shoku dhe miku i tij me i mire dhe mendoj se mua me takon ta bej kete.Sma ben zemra ti shkruj kto fjale por e verteta dhemb!!! 
Do ju kerkoja qe te bashkoheshit me dhimbjen e shoqerise se tij dhe ju sepse mjeket nuk japin shpresa te medhaja per te.Esht dicka e pabesueshme qe dicka e tille i ka ndodhur atij!!! Shpresoj me gjith zemer qe tja dali mbane dhe ti mbijetoje kesaj sepse se mendojm dot qe ai sdo jete me.
Ai u aksidentua ne nje rruge ne shkopet qe quhet dhe si rruga me e keqe e aksidenteve.Ne makine me te ka qen dhe 2 miq te tij.
Arsyeja e aksidentit ka qene rruga e rreshkitshme dhe ne nje kthese te keqe ka dale nga rruga duke perfunduar ne lumin e Matit.Dy miqt e tij jane 
Ervis Vata 25 Vjec Dhe Mariglen Lena 26 Vjec te dy nga Burreli.
Te dy kta kan shpetuar me demtime te lehta kurse ndersa ai esht demtuar rende pasi ka qene me pa rrip sigurimi duke dale nga xhami i pare.
I urojme shokut tone qe te shpetoje dhe te behet sa me mir me gjith zemer jemi te gjithe shoket e tije duke shpresuar per te.

----------


## RaPSouL

Nëse një gjë e tillë është e vërtet atëher ngelet vetëm të shpresojmë për të nderuarin që të ngelet në jetë.

Zoti qoftë me të dhe e ndihmoftë që ta mbaj në jetë.

----------


## [don_kishoti]

EDHE UN  JAM VEN NE DIJENI PER KETE NGJARJE KAQ TE REND DHE TE DHIMBESHME UROJ QE TE SHPETOJE PAVARSISHT SE MJEKET KAN THEN QE SKA SHPRESA PER JETEN . ME KEQ ARDHJE don_kishoti

----------


## AlbRoma

hmmmmmmmm sdoja ta besoja kur ma tha eri ne privat.

Uroj te shpetoje miku jone !

----------


## Glamorous

Eri se di ca urohet ne te tilla raste tamam-tamam, por uroj qe te behet sa me mire dhe te dale jashte rreziku...
Dhe shpresoj te vene mend edhe te tjeret qe ecin si te cmendur, me mua ne krye, se nuk jemi te paprekshem!

Respekte, Sui!

----------


## MijnWonder

E pabesueshme....... 

Lutem zotit ta ndihmoje ,  nuk kam fjale  :i ngrysur: ((( !!!

----------


## [E-TiRoNcI]

S`mund ta besoj nje gje te till, por me sa po shof qenka e vertet, Te uroj Sherim TE Shpejt BRO ,  :buzeqeshje: )

----------


## klajd

shpresoj qe te dali nga kjo gjendje pa pasoja  :i ngrysur:

----------


## KiNg-AlBaNeR

Edhe pse nuk kam patur mundesine qe ta njohe gjithmon 1 njeri mbetet 1 njeri. Uroj me gjith zemer qe shoku juaj te shpetoje dhe te sherohet sa me shpejte !

----------


## ixnpeL

Zoti e ndihmoft.

----------


## Besoja

Uroj te shpetoje dhe te jete serish mes shoqerise dhe njerzve te tij te dashur!

----------


## AlbaneZ

Me vjen vertete shume keq per c'ka ka ndodhur.

Shpresa vdes e fundit dhe i uroj qe te dale nga kjo gjendje krirtike per jeten.

Behu i forte.

----------


## Tipiku

Zoti Qofte me ty Vella

----------


## [MaRiO]

:i ngrysur:    Shermim te shpejt  Tano  te duam prap  midis  nesh   :i ngrysur:

----------


## Ylvan

i urojme shokut mikut vllait tone nje sherim te shpejte :S:S

----------


## R3nato

Un Isha  Ne Spital Sot Edhe Smund Tu Besoja Syve Te  Mi Kur E Pashe Te Shtrire Ne Gjendje Kome.Shpresojm Te Gjithe Shoqnia E Tij Qe Te Shpetoje Nga Ky Rrezik Per Jeten Sepse Do Bejme Disa Tentativa Ta Cojme Jashte Vendit Tek Specialistet Me Te Mire Kudo Qe Te Jene !!! Klinikat Me Me Emer !!!

 Kingu^Tirones Ose Renato !!!

----------


## vodafone_1

Uroj qe te sherohet sa me shpejte  :i ngrysur:

----------


## ^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^

i Uroi Kolegut Ton Sherim Sa Me Te Shpejt Dhe 
Zoti E Ndihmoft Sherim Sa Me te shpejt SE Esht Djali 
Ri Uroi Sherim Sa Me Te Shpejt Dhe Kthim Sa Me Te shpejt 
Pran Gjirin E familjes Qe Ne Keto Momente I Qendroin Ne 
Kok

----------


## MrElViS

Uroj Sherim Te Shpejt. Ishalla Del Nga Gjendje Te Rende.

Me Rrespekt MrElViS.

----------


## Apollyon

Sherim te shpejte Tani, uroj te dalesh sa me shpejt nga spitali e te kthehesh prane familjes dhe shoqerise. 

Sherim te shpejte vella.

----------

